# Taurus 905 9mm revolver.



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

Seems like everything I have read about this gun revolves around crappy moon clips. I am not sure what a moon clip is. Is it the loader rings that I have seen for speed loading a revolver? My big question is that if they are so crappy, why use them? Do you have to use them? Last time I shot a revolver, I would just slide a bullet into the cylinder and be done. Are they necessary? Can you shoot it without them?


----------

